# Asennus ongelma

## lukutoukka

Eli päätin testata Gentoo linuxia, kun nyt muitakin jakeluita olen testannut. Nyt vain, kun käytin minimal cd:tä (amd64) ja siellä sanottiin, että lynx komennolla saa ohjeet auki, niin itselläni ei ainakaan kyseinen komento toimi. Myös netin laitto kohdassa tuli ongelmia, eli kun lopulta piti hakea links ohjelman avulla paketteja? niin se ei yhdistänyt nettiin (uskoakseni). Miten tässä muutes saa asennus vaiheessa suomenkielen?

Ja sitten, miten tuo osiointi pitää tehdä, kun pieni epävarmuus on, kun ohjeesta ei käynyt se suoraan ilmi. (Tein sen mukaan sen suoraan, eli onko se silloin oikein?)

Tietokoneenani on FujitsuSiemens Amilo PA2510

Toivottavasti voitte auttaa.

----------

## Flammie

 *lukutoukka wrote:*   

> Myös netin laitto kohdassa tuli ongelmia, eli kun lopulta piti hakea links ohjelman avulla paketteja? niin se ei yhdistänyt nettiin (uskoakseni).

 

Käsikirjan kolmoskappaleessa on kai kattavat ohjeet. Jos nillä ei menee niin ajurit kai tuottaa yleisesti ongelmia läppäreillä varsinkin. Minusta, jos on esim. langaton verkko ja jotain varmennus-salaus-juttuja niin saattaa joutua kurkkimaan nelos-osaa käsikirjasta asennuksen siinä vaiheessa, itse olen aina läppäritkin asennuksen ajaksi vetänyt piuhalla kiinni verkkoon niin en tarkemmin osaa arvata.

 *Quote:*   

> Miten tässä muutes saa asennus vaiheessa suomenkielen?

 

```
export LC_ALL="fi_FI.UTF-8"
```

saattaa toimia, jos suomenkielisiä juttuja nyt on saatavilla. Varmaankaan paljoa ei ole. Näppiskartahan valitaan käynnistyksessä.

 *Quote:*   

> Ja sitten, miten tuo osiointi pitää tehdä, kun pieni epävarmuus on, kun ohjeesta ei käynyt se suoraan ilmi. (Tein sen mukaan sen suoraan, eli onko se silloin oikein?)

 

Käsikirjassahan on aika tarkat ohjeet esimerkkiosioinnin tekoon, sen pitäisi onnistua jos sitä seuraa tarkkaan.

----------

## lukutoukka

noniin sain asennettua gentoon, niin mitenkäs saan siihen gnome työpöydän toimimaan?

----------

## Flammie

 *lukutoukka wrote:*   

> noniin sain asennettua gentoon, niin mitenkäs saan siihen gnome työpöydän toimimaan?

 

Hyvällä säkällä

```
emerge gnome
```

riittää. Myös tuo lievästi vanhentunut Gentoon Gnome-ohje lienee sinänsä pätevä.

----------

